# Mini S



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

O.K. finally had some time to redo my Mini S. It was time for a change. Here is the former tank:










This will be a progression journal. So far I have placed the hardscape (lava rock) and the main plant choice (anubias nana petite). I'm still deciding on the rest of the plant choices. This will be a low maintenance tank with the following specs:

ADA Mini S
Redsea Nano filter
18watts cf light
ADA aquasoil II (reused most of ASII from previous setup, by adding a new thin top layer. 
DIY co2


----------



## Vitor Martins (Dec 30, 2007)

I know this will be a low maintence scape, but i think H.c. Cuba will be very pretty! Or Urticularia graminifolia!
By the way, nice tank!


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

House,

I know you're not asking but how about a carpet of fissidens fontanus. Great color and doesn't grow very fast.

Beautiful tank by the way!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the comments and foreground suggestions. All good thoughts!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Do you have some sort of moss on the rock directly in front of the anubias? It looks dark...


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

No moss. The rock in front is wet and the others are dry.


----------

